# Ecualizador gráfico de seis bandas



## ilpancho (May 7, 2006)

Saludos,  estoy montando un ecualizador gráfico de seis bandas  con la pastilla KA22233,  las ecuaciones de diseño y el montaje son muy simples pero al montarlo se escucha mucho ruido e interferencia, si alguien ha trabajado con este chip  que me pueda decir mas o menos que pasa se lo agradeceria.  Tambien cualquier consejo sobre filtros activos.


----------



## cipher_boy (May 13, 2006)

Hola :
provecho con el experimento...bueno...aqui vamos ....revisa que los controles de volumen (potenciometros ) sus carcasas tengan su apantallamiento a tierra ,usualmente me a pasado ,el ruido y la estatica  se amplifica y se traduce en ese ruido molesto.....exitos por se acaso mandame el diagrama  y anotando tus impresiones y observaciones  para darte otros alcanses....ok hicks_116@yahoo.com

.........


----------

